# Newbie hello



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Whats up yall! Im new to the forum and to surf fishing. Ive grown up hunting deer and turkeys and that is still my main passion. I just recently moved to Metairie, LA with my wife and 2 year old son. I have never been a die hard fisherman only bank fishing small farm ponds and rivers as a kid. I have been on an occasional off shore trip over the years, but have just recently become hooked on surf fishing.

Luckily my wifes parents have a place close to Peg Legs on santa rosa island i guess you call it. My wife loves the beach and obviously a two year boy does too so it looks like i will get plenty of opps to fish. I started by just tossing a line to be doing something and now its become a more serious addiction. 

My main question is what would some of yall do as a newbie to learn to be better? Obviously experience is king and i fish as much as the wife will allow, and Ive learned more on this forum in the last month than from anything else. Are there any books, journals, magazines that yall would recommend to help? Thanks

Sorry it got so long i know nobody wants to read a long post, but home with a sick kid and bored to death.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

huntinpanic said:


> Whats up yall! Im new to the forum and to surf fishing. Ive grown up hunting deer and turkeys and that is still my main passion. I just recently moved to Metairie, LA with my wife and 2 year old son. I have never been a die hard fisherman only bank fishing small farm ponds and rivers as a kid. I have been on an occasional off shore trip over the years, but have just recently become hooked on surf fishing.
> 
> Luckily my wifes parents have a place close to Peg Legs on santa rosa island i guess you call it. My wife loves the beach and obviously a two year boy does too so it looks like i will get plenty of opps to fish. I started by just tossing a line to be doing something and now its become a more serious addiction.
> 
> ...


I would say you DONT need books, magazines, etc. or anything like that. You NEED hands on learning. Get with some of the folks of of here and learn from them. One thing you will find is that people LOVE to share info on their passion. While youre on the beach, conversate with other surf fishermen/women. And ask lots of questions, even on here. Im sure there is people that will invite you to join them, or invite others to join you. Just post where and when you will be somewhere. You will meet a lot of great people on here. I would go with you, but I have never surf fished. Lol. Good luck to you. And WELCOME to FL!! O*D*W


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

ODW thanks for the reply and advice. i agree nothins better than experience and i will definetly try to befriend some on here to show me the ropes, but there has to be some local publications or mags that some on here like and deem to be helpful. I am a complete rook and dont even understand most of the lingo on rigging poles, typical fish behavior, why and what species to target at certain times of the year, etc. Heck the first several times i went out i had to take pics of the fish just so i could look them up to identify them later.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

like odw stated best way to learn is ask questions go fishing ask more questions and fish some more if u have any specific questions i would be happy to help u but i cant write a book on surf fishing here if u plan on being around the area a while both half hitch and bass pro in destin and outcast in pensacola offer seminars on it and if u are new they can be helpful 
what are u wanting to catch just a fish that pulls hard or do u like a fish dinner also do u want to fish baits with set rods or walk the beach with artificials with the family i recomend setrigs but u may always want to keep a light jig rod around for a fish u may see close especialy on calm days let me know how u fish then i can help more


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Florida Sportsman is pretty good. It used to be much better though, kinda thin these days.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Sportsmens Best by in fisherman has a complete series of books that is a good read on many different topics that also includes a dvd. There are also books on rigging. The complete book of baits rigs and tackle is full of good info. You can find them at Bass Pro in Destin on the second floor between the guns and cooking stuff or check them out online.

here is a link to the in fisherman books
https://store.intermediaoutdoors.com/brands.php?brand=FLORIDASPORTSMAN

here is a link to the baits rigs and tackle book
http://www.amazon.com/Baits-Rigs-Tackle-Vic-Dunaway/dp/0936240245

Here is a good website that has a lot of informative links
http://fishingdestinguide.com/ 

I just moved here a few years ago and found between talking to the locals, reading and this forum you will find a wealth of information. 

Hope this helps the learning curve


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys i appreciate it. 

Weedline,i have been using setrigs just using frozen bait. i have caught a bunch of fish but just want to get better. i would actually want to catch a mess of good eating fish and hopefully some big hard pulling fish. Obviously during most of the day except for early morning i would be on family duty so mostly setrigs but im definetly game for fishing at night when the fam goes down and early morning before they come down to the beach.

wyld3man, thanks for the info and links im gonna check them out now. The baits rig and tackle book is something i def need to digest, it should be a big help!

i will check out the florida sportsman too. I havent had a new hobby that i have been this interested in since i was kid!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

now i can give u some advise first of all get a sandflea rake if u dont have one and dont get a cheapo at wallmart go to gulf breez or outcast and get the one with the grating not just screen it will run around 50 but the others cost 30 so well worth the 20 more to get one that works if u hapen to be a handyman type u can build one way better for around 50 but u wont save money that way unless u have scrap aluminum around u will catch everything on those little mole crabs i have caught everything from pompano to kings and cobia on them and reds of all sizes love them 
then what kind of tackle do u have i would look into having maybe an 8 ft rod a 10 ft rod and a 11 to 12 ft rod and with leaders dont buy them make your own with 20 to 30lb floro mono will do if u need to save some but spend the money on good owner mutu light hooks #1 is best all around 
this is all daytime fishing for mostly pompano but u will catch everything includeing huge reds this same way another thing stay away from frozen bait if u can chunks of peeled shrimp is great i would go by a local seafood market and buy about 4 lbs of the smallest shrimp not are they only good bait but if u dont catch dinner u can finish the bait off later


----------



## Dirt Ball (Oct 28, 2012)

huntinpanic...seriously, all you have to do is surf the forum. these guys that stay hooked up to the site all day are great info givers (everyone has free advice). best of luck in your fishing endeavers...if you are ever in the Destin area let me know and my boyfriend and I will show you how it's done!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

10-4 on the sandfleas...the last couple times ive been on the beach ive tried to see them in the surf and obviously being a rook im not able to see them...what is the trick there? does anybody sell them live? ive tried them frozen but seems everything is hands down better live 

Also if im using setrigs how important is it to get past the first sandbar? the last time i was there it was unseasonably cold and windy....without waders i was unable to cast past the sandbar(in warmer months i will wade out and cast which is not a problem). I caught a bunch of whiting and some flounder which was fine with me but will the redfish and pompano come in between the beach and first bar? I dont mind picking up some waders or manning up and wading out in the cold if it makes that much difference


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sandfleas are unpredictable its tidal moon phased and weather oriented no real ryme or reason there are some areas that tend to hold more than others areas where no beach resturation done tend to hold more national seashore and pickens are good areas just look for the runoffs on a semi rough day with a falling tide u should get them if they are around

with the reds and pomps u dont have to get out far on some days i have then swim right down the surfline then others more in the fall u need to be way out i wouldnt bother with waders they can be realy dangerous on most of the good days i would look into getting a rod or 2 over 10 ft if u dont have any and try braid getting wet is for the fish practice your casts u will soon find out u will get out further standing on the beach than taking a wade it also makes for a much more enjoyable day if the high is 55


----------

